# 5665 Steering Brake seems to interfere with hi/lo and tractor stops



## brohde (Jun 3, 2013)

When I push the steering brake to the left the tractor stops completely until I release it to the center when it begins to move again. It doesn't happen all the time. I think the bolt head on the steering bolt linkage moves the hi/lo slightly causing it to come out of low gear. I have tried moving the steering linkage towards the engine to the end of the splined shaft but that doesn't seem to fix the problem.

I have notice play in the splined shaft that goes into the wheel to activate the brake. I wonder whether the extra play could be the cause of the ccontact?


----------

